# If You Had A Choice



## DWS (Nov 5, 2006)

If you had a choice of a free buggy would you pic a OFNA Ultra MBX Pro (RTR), or Hot Bodies Lightning 2 RR (RTR)? Both are in new condition. I am using it for bashing and maybe racing if i can learn how to drive it.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

go with whichever ones parts are suported by your local shop.. there both just fine for bashing..


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

Hot Bodies Lightning 2 RR


----------



## Rebel613 (Jan 9, 2004)

the lightning, it is almost identical to a Kyosho 7.5, in fact a lot of parts are interchabgable so if you do decide to race it all the 7.5 hopups will work and some will help you when it comes to racing


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hot Bodies Lightning 2 is what I would pick


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

For bashing only? The MBX Pro. If you have any thought of racing it eventually, the Hot Bodies.


PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

The lightning. its a more race freindly ride than the ofna


----------

